# KABE motorhome ....... [url]www.kabe.se[/url]



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

*KABE motorhome ....... www.kabe.se*

Anybody heard anything, know anything, done anything with one of these vans?

Website looks great and it is supposed to be a very good van... but the juicy stuff on the website is not in English.

:?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Amigo

The Google translator works very well on Swedish.

I'm not quite sure who is being referred to as a runt ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) . . . but apart from that it's very clear.

Dave 

.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think Kabe sell premium range fully winterised motorhomes mainly for the Scandinavian market.

Their A class looks very familiar to the Adria Sonic, perhaps they have joined forces to reduce production costs a bit like the 'shared platform' models in the car world?

Kabe Travelmaster...










Adria Sonic..










Pete


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Kabe*

We looked at the Kabe Motorhomes when we were in Sweden 2 years ago.
The quality looked really good and the insulation was fantastic as were the prices.
From memory It was at least £80k for a standard coachbuilt motorhome, and the A Class was over £100k we will have to wait for our numbers to come up.


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

That was my worry as most things in that part of the world are expensive, seems the nearest dealer will be in Germany and guess as they don't have one in the UK there is not a push for business from here... maybe it is the pricing holding them back; and there was I thinking we had a common market!

:wink:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

admittedly, we are secretly dreaming of a Kabe MH for the future. Extremely well insulated and top quality. But indeed not exactly cheap, which means it might remain just a dream ...



aikidoamigo said:


> ... seems the nearest dealer will be in Germany ...


There are a few Kabe dealers in The Netherlands, if that helps.



Zebedee said:


> I'm not quite sure who is being referred to as a runt ( :lol: :lol: :lol: ) . . .


_runt_ means (a)round. So _året-runt-bruk_ means all-year-round usage.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: KABE motorhome ....... www.kabe.se*



aikidoamigo said:


> but the juicy stuff on the website is not in English. :?


Everything about the Motorhomes I looked at on the site was in English.............. :?

The only thing I found that wasn't was the brochure, but the website seems to offer all the information.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Like Gerhard when we lived in Germany in the 60's and 70's we always dreamed of a Kabe caravan.....nowadays we dream of a Kabe motorhome :roll:


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw some great cartoon images describing the features of the van, it was on a drop down section... but all in foreign speak. If you can find the correct link please send through.


----------

